# Brutal Forearms [Lee Priest]



## MakkawyMo (Mar 16, 2014)

I train forearms 3 times a week and can't seem to get them to grow bigger. I was wondering what are the secrets in building a good set of forearms similar to Lee priest or even Frank Mcgrath for that matter. All advice appreciated.


----------



## stronghand (Mar 18, 2014)

I too have a HARD time gaining in my forearms. I was blessed with small forearms and wrists while gains anywhere else come easy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2014)

its called dna


----------



## SwoleZilla (Mar 18, 2014)

i started using wraps less on back day and it seems to help a bit but ya its a lot like calves its all genetics


----------



## sneedham (Mar 18, 2014)

Try looking up arm wrestling routines.. They do some pretty crazy stuff for forearms.But yeah genetics plays a big role.. My forearms need help as well...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgOf3Uu9Ee8


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2014)

he has 18 inch forearms...you never will lol


----------



## Bountyhunter74 (Mar 18, 2014)

You know who else has EPIC forearms? James "Flex" Lewis. I saw a pic of him a couple months back. He was doing interviews at some amateur show and the guy he was interviewing (I forget who it was) was either fresh off the stage, or about to go on, so he was wearing posing trunks and was all oiled and pumped. Flex was wearing streetclothes, including an oversized t-shirt, but his massive forearms peeked out on the arm he held the mic up with. They absolutely crushed the competitor's he was interviewing and it was obvious who the pro was.


----------



## fizs#1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Captains of crush add a little strength. Just using them while driving...


----------



## MakkawyMo (Mar 20, 2014)

thanks for that video bro!


----------



## gds92115 (May 21, 2014)

fabulous genetics help!


----------

